# Tdi tuning box



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

Been considering the tuning box, have heard good things from A5 2.0tdi drivers. There any TT drivers got them? Pros and cons? Any good at all?

Thanks


----------



## berniethebolt (Oct 31, 2016)

I have the tdi tuning box fitted and the improvement is dramatic for such a simple plug and play install mine is set to mode 5 which is optimum setting for performance / fuel economy

It improves the turbo boost all the way through the rev range and totally transforms the cars performance


----------



## rob_machin (Nov 16, 2016)

berniethebolt said:


> I have the tdi tuning box fitted and the improvement is dramatic for such a simple plug and play install mine is set to mode 5 which is optimum setting for performance / fuel economy
> 
> It improves the turbo boost all the way through the rev range and totally transforms the cars performance
> 
> so you can recommend the tuning box then,,, can you pm me the details please,,,


----------



## berniethebolt (Oct 31, 2016)

Website to order from

https://www.tdi-tuning.co.uk/?gclid=CNS ... 7QodJ-0IZg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_machin (Nov 16, 2016)

berniethebolt said:


> Website to order from
> 
> https://www.tdi-tuning.co.uk/?gclid=CNS ... 7QodJ-0IZg
> 
> Thanks very much !!!


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

Having one fitted at the moment!


----------



## xGem (Oct 21, 2016)

GregTT said:


> Having one fitted at the moment!


Update us on what you think once its fitted


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Which did you go for, the CRTD2 or CRTD4?


----------



## rob_machin (Nov 16, 2016)

GregTT said:


> Having one fitted at the moment!


Hello mate,, so whats the verdict on the tuning box


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant!!
Can't express enough the amount of improvement. The car should come like this.
The car is so much more lively and feels a lot smoother. I had in mode 4 and felt much quicker and MPG even better, can even drive at less than 30 in 4th gear and no stuttering. Delivery from the throttle is excellent. 
I put on mode 7 for a spin in the country earlier and it's staggering the amount of improvement. 
I'd recommend massively!!


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

Got the CRTD4


----------



## berniethebolt (Oct 31, 2016)

That's great to hear more confirmation I didn't have any doubts as am so pleased with mine too but the doubters were really putting the box down

It's staggering how a decent box changes the performance


----------



## rob_machin (Nov 16, 2016)

GregTT said:


> Got the CRTD4


Thats great im booked in on monday for the test drive.... CRTD4 is the twin channel isnt it..... or is that the tripe channel ie: their lastest unit?


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

There only 2 asderised - the 2 and the 4. I got the 4 and that's the dual one.

Report your findings after you've tried.

I tried on setting 7 yesterday and it's amazing.


----------



## BlackBeast (Jan 14, 2016)

Damn you Greg, you've got me considering one now!  I like the transferability of these devices, i.e remove from the current car, sell it, get the box remapped and put on the next car (if different of course). Hmmmmmmmmmmm.

Any photos of where the actual unit is installed?


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm very tempted too!!
Sounds very good for the TDI engine.

How much did it push up the insurance? And who are you with?


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

Bit dark at the mo and car outside - I can take one tomo. Not very big so fits nice in there. 
I can't recommend enough!


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

At admiral it's around £10 a month extra. Not much at all.


----------



## rob_machin (Nov 16, 2016)

BlackBeast said:


> Damn you Greg, you've got me considering one now!  I like the transferability of these devices, i.e remove from the current car, sell it, get the box remapped and put on the next car (if different of course). Hmmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> yes i'm liking the swap over... i have already asked them about the re-programming for my Vito Sport and they have said yes no problem.. just the remap price... think they said £79 a pop... i'll let you guys know what she's like tomorrow night... as for the insurance i'll be honest i'd never given it a thought.... never mind.


----------



## rob_machin (Nov 16, 2016)

GregTT said:


> There only 2 asderised - the 2 and the 4. I got the 4 and that's the dual one.
> 
> Report your findings after you've tried.
> 
> I tried on setting 7 yesterday and it's amazing.


Yeah no problem i'll be reporting tomorrow evening matey... thanks for the feedback i was already teetering !!! hehehehehe


----------



## GregTT (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you get one?


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Are you guys still impressed with your TDI tuning box?
Now you have lived with them a bit. Any floors or issues at all?

I'm thinking of getting the same one.

Just phoned insurance and it's £55 a year extra so that's a no brainier really. 
Just wondering if everyone is still pleased with theirs??

Thanks


----------



## berniethebolt (Oct 31, 2016)

sukrw said:


> Are you guys still impressed with your TDI tuning box?
> Now you have lived with them a bit. Any floors or issues at all?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the same one.
> ...


Yep noticeable improvement highly recommend them


----------



## sukrw (Jan 10, 2017)

Any ideas on how much they charge to fit them? Or is it quite simple home DIY?


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

Just a word of warning on these tuning boxes, may not really apply to cars but I run a workshop that deals with agricultural machinery and I've seen first hand the damage that tuning boxes do to tractor transmissions. They absolutely distroy the transmission, shred all the friction plates, take teeth off the gears and in some extreme cases snap the shafts inside the box.
It's not the amount of power they produce it's the way they deliver it.


----------

